# Fox Hollow Gh2



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

OMG,WHAT IS IN THAT STUFF?
I NEW IT WAS BAD WHEN THE UP'S GUY RUNS OUT OF HIS TRUCK AND
SAYS.."GET THAT @*&T OFF MY TRUCK":lol::lol:
IT WAS TAPED,BOXED AND PUT IN A PLASTIC BAG AND "WOW"!!!

ANYBODY USE IT OR HAVE GOOD SUCCESS WITH IT?

LOOKS LIKE GROUND UP "WHOLE" SKUNK!!!!:yikes:

THANKS,
TIM


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Yooper,

A buddy of mine uses it with success.

Dave


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Yoopertrapper said:


> SAYS.."GET THAT @*&T OFF MY TRUCK":lol::lol:
> 
> TIM


 
Thats funny....


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

My cousin gets all his WUP cats with it. My buddy ordered it and the UPS lady did the same thing to him. You will catch cats with it. OT


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

ottertrapper said:


> My cousin gets all his WUP cats with it. My buddy ordered it and the UPS lady did the same thing to him. You will catch cats with it. OT


 
Thats what i like to hear


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just ordered some today!! Hopefully it brings me a coyote or two this week!!


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

ALL I KNOW IS GOOD THING LAKE SUPERIOR IS NOT FROZE,
CAUSE WITH THESE S/SW WINDS,I'D BE CALLING IN
LYNX FROM CANADA:lol::lol::lol:.THATS SOME STRONG STUFF!!!!

OT AND DAVE LYONS
THANKS FOR THE INFO.

HOPE TO HAVE SOME SUCCESS STORIES SOON.

THANKS,
TIM


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

so its like griff in a bottle then?..... mmmmmmmm... prolly catch a bunch of tom cats..... due to his tag body spray he put on to try to cover his whatever he was trying to catch at that moment scent haha

good luck yooper... do post with success 

and of course im just messing with ya griff


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm another one who uses GH-II. I tried it this year because it was recommended by a mutual friend of Dave's and mine and when he speaks, I listen.


----------



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

sound like good stuff where ya get it ?


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Got Mine From Minnesota Trapline Supply.


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yoopertrapper said:


> Got Mine From Minnesota Trapline Supply.


I ordered mine from MTP also. My UPS driver is a friend of mine from high school. I can't wait to see if he calls and yells at me for stinking up his truck.:lol: I am hoping to get it tommorrow or Tuesday!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think I read that they have a GH III too, better make another order.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to bring up an oldie guys, but I am thinking of using GH II on my mini cat line this winter. I bought a bottle last year and never actually used it.

Is this stuff too strong to use as a lure? More of a call cure (like Gusto)?

Last year my setup was to place some real strong call type (skunky) lure up high near my set/cubbie. I had a hunk of beaver with a twig dipped in actual cat lure (Lenons or Dobbins) in the cubbie.

I like the call lure I am using and don't really want to change, so I was planning on using the GH II actually at the set/cubbie (tossed in the cubbie).

Too much smell for that?


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

GH-II is great for yotes and Unfornutely for me bobcats too. I catch quite a few in dirthole sets for yotes every year, with the lure on lip of dirthole. Another lure that seems to really attract them is Voodoo (Really good for yotes too), its also made by MTP.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> I think I read that they have a GH III too, better make another order.


Slim's GH3 gets a big nod from me. Just smells like a coyote lure and produces for me. Good stuff!


----------

